# Buying a vinyl cutter



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am getting ready to purchase a vinyl cutter to make various sizes of vinyl decals. I came across 2 I really liked and needed more information about them, they are the 

GCC Expert 24 and the US Cutters MH 721

I read that recently US Cutters uses new parts and they are not the same quality as before? Is that true? Also which would be better for a first machine. I will look into other cutters but they must cut 24" and be under $400 brand new from a respectable site, don't want to go through ebay. Thanks, I look forward to purchasing one tonight


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

I am going through the same thing. Trying to decide which cutter. I have heard good things about both but I plan on going with the GCC Ex 24. Best of luck with your decision making.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Gcc expert 24 is light years better than the MH721, just look at the specs,,, plus GCC is a world wide company with a great track record.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

between the two...I would take the GCC Expert!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

gboo559 said:


> I am getting ready to purchase a vinyl cutter to make various sizes of vinyl decals. I came across 2 I really liked and needed more information about them, they are the
> 
> GCC Expert 24 and the US Cutters MH 721


Hands down, go with the GCC. Have seen a lot of posts on USCutters site for MH series problems. I bought the USCutter Laserpoint 24, same as Creation Pcut but with laser pointing for contour cut. Wish I had started out with a GCC. It has a better cutting plug in program made by CoCut, and it's free.
USCutter comes with a subscription to Signcut Pro So you pay extra once a year to use it. Signblazer is their alternative free software, but I don't care for it.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like I'm going with the GCC. Anyone know where I can get it with the CoCut software included?

I found one here

Studica.com - GCC America Expert 24 Cutting Plotter with Academic Discount

but it says nothing about software


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I know the software comes with this cutter from Biz in a box


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

GCC's version is called GreatCut. I recommend checking with your selling dealer to make sure it is included in the selling price. If you go to GCC World site, they can recommend a dealer close to you.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

gboo559 said:


> Thanks guys, looks like I'm going with the GCC. Anyone know where I can get it with the CoCut software included?
> 
> I found one here
> 
> ...


This is cut and paste from the link you provided from Studica.com.........
"Includes GreatCut as standard plug-in for supporting Corel Draw, Illustrator, and other Windows based graphic program"


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

I went with the GCC Ex 24. I ordered it today.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> GCC's version is called GreatCut. I recommend checking with your selling dealer to make sure it is included in the selling price*. If you go to GCC World site, they can recommend a dealer close to you*.


I couldn't find anything on this on their site.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Please let me know if you have any questions when you receive your cutter. We have the GCC Expert 24 and have tested it extensively.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

My brother and sister in law just got there Expert 24 last week. I highly recommend you buy it from a vendor like Biz in a box or any other vendor that can give you there support, phone number or can communicate with you when you have questions before your purchase. 


I will be posting up a review on this cutter in a couple day's (since im the one setting it up for them). So far it looks good, came very well packaged, has a big green sticker that say's it passed a quality test check and another sticker on the vinyl cutter that has the number to the support team. Pretty impressed so far.

Nick


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

gboo559 said:


> I couldn't find anything on this on their site.


Here is a link to GCC's contact page. Fill out a product inquiry form and they will email you back (at least they did for me) GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Or you can call and talk to Jerry, Jeff, or Teresa at:

*GCC America Inc.* 
323 Paseo Tesoro, 
Walnut, CA 91789, 
USA 
Tel : +1 909 718-0248 
Fax : +1 909 718-0251


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll call that number tomorrow and see if I can find a dealer nearby. Thanks for all the help, I too will write up a review once I get the chance.


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, so did you got it.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Not yet, I was going to buy one today but the place I called was sold out until April. Where can I buy it from that's a legit seller with good customer service? studica.com?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Studica did not stock the cutter but had it dropped shipped by GCC. I know that my two sources do not have the unit...and GCC is out of stock...for 60 days or so


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I think Studica did not stock the cutter but had it dropped shipped by GCC. I know that my two sources do not have the unit...and GCC is out of stock...for 60 days or so


Well that kind of sucks what about ebay.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea what about ebay? They have them but they're a little more expensive.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I think everyone may be in the same boat, on ebay its $350.00 and $399.00 w/stand but a min delivery time of 21 days and I understand the price will go up on the next shipment,, this unit is the same unit as the Sable which has always been in their line up, however the sable has always been more money than the expert 24.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I should order off ebay? Just worried about warranty


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

gboo559 said:


> I guess I should order off ebay? Just worried about warranty


I think those guy's on ebay are good dealers, and the warranty will come from GCC, or if you have troubles I can give you a hand.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

plan b said:


> I think those guy's on ebay are good dealers, and the warranty will come from GCC, or if you have troubles I can give you a hand.


sounds good to me, I'll order one tonight, hope they actually ship in 21 days and not come to me telling me I have to wait longer.


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

gboo559 said:


> sounds good to me, I'll order one tonight, hope they actually ship in 21 days and not come to me telling me I have to wait longer.


26 days at most. But at least if GCC increases its price you will be safe


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I would give it a go on ebay too, since your only buying from them and the support, warranty, and cutter comes directly from GCC.


----------



## catherine2009 (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought one last month on eBay. It's perfect. You can see if it's the one you want. 
24" vinyl cutter plotter machine - eBay (item 280447548606 end time Apr-05-10 19:27:46 PDT)
I also know their adress and phone#:
780 Montague Expressway Ste 204 San Jose CA 95131​Phone: 408 428-0777​


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

well I just called studica.com and they said if I ordered it today they would ship it out in 7-10 business days, they don't keep them in stock. I don't know if I should trust them tho, I have a feeling it will take close to a month just like the ebay seller.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know. When my relative ordered it they told them the same thing 20-26 days and it arrived within a 1 week and a half, but then again it probably varies by location, were not to far from there location. 

What i would do is try calling GCC directly to there number i provided in my recent post and ask them if it's true they ran out of cutters and how long will it take for them to stock more. They should answer all your questions related to your purchase.

It was also brought to my attention that the ebay dealer is still not communicating or answering customers messages. I think a lot of us already know that... and if you still don't feel confident about buying on ebay..Most of us already provided links to different dealers were you can purchase this cutter and that are more than happy to help you out. Goodluck to all

Nick


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

ambitious said:


> Just wanted to let you know. When my relative ordered it they told them the same thing 20-26 days and it arrived within a 1 week and a half, but then again it probably varies by location, were not to far from there location.
> 
> What i would do is try calling GCC directly to there number i provided in my recent post and ask them if it's true they ran out of cutters and how long will it take for them to stock more. They should answer all your questions related to your purchase.
> 
> ...


Its true GCC is out of machines, I just got off of the phone with Jeff.


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

anyone thinking about getting an expert 24 cutter read this and then think about it.

i ordered one from gcc and it took a month just to receive not to mention they wouldnt respond to my email or calls. Then when i got it i was unable to install on vista so i called them and they installed the drivers and the machine turned on and they discovered a probably with the motor, so i had to wait a week to get that motor now it has been 1 month and 2 weeks since i ordered the cutter. Then i got the new motor and i had to take apart the whole cutter and install the motor(i did that) and there was still a problem. So then they sent me another control panel for the machine which took another week to get. once i had that all installed i gave them a call back and ruth was trying to get me all ready to cut some vinyl and no one from gcc was able to do it so i had to wait over the weekend to have some people in china try to do it and they tried for two days and they couldnt figure it out. So i took matters into my own hands and paid 40 bucks for a local computer guy to figure out what was wrong with there software. ( I HAVE VISTA 64 BIT for anyone wondering) Then i called ruth back the next day and i could finally have something cut out but the vinyl cutter would only cut out on the right side of the machine so i had to get another part shipped out and this time they said they would ship 3 day through ups. That was this past tuesday and they didnt get it to the ups place till thursday so it just got shipped out and i wont have it till next tuesday according to ups. This order was placed on april 11th and i am still not cutting yet and i have not received any refund what so ever and i have people waiting with projects. So i am advising anyone who is thinking about getting one to look else where and only buy if totally necessary, because there customer service is nothing like they say it is.


----------

